# Stay At Home Orders (Or Lack of) For Each State



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2020)

Scroll past the color coded map and use the drop down menu to see orders from the state(s) you're interested in, including the official announcements. I had to temporarily disable my VPN for the announcement for N.J. to load.
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/here-are-stay-home-orders-across-country-n1168736


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 12, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Scroll past the color coded map and use the drop down menu to see orders from the state(s) you're interested in, including the official announcements. I had to temporarily disable my VPN for the announcement for N.J. to load.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/here-are-stay-home-orders-across-country-n1168736


I don't think the individual states orders over ride the Presidents order.

Trump extends federal stay-at-home guidelines to April 30

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...-extends-federal-stay-at-home-guidelines/amp/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I don't think the individual states orders over ride the Presidents order.
> 
> Trump extends federal stay-at-home guidelines to April 30
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...-extends-federal-stay-at-home-guidelines/amp/


Becky, he didn't sign this into order. Per your link it was a recommendation.

_The federal guidelines *recommend* that older people and those with preexisting conditions stay home and away from other people, and also *recommend *that all Americans avoid social gatherings, work from home and steer clear of bars and restaurants. _

Some governors have signed these recommendations into order; some have not.

No wonder why we're all so confused.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

In most states (including mine - CA) it is not an order; it's a suggestion.  If it was an order, everyone I see driving & walking everywhere would be committing a crime.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

Win, I don't think anyone has ordered, or even suggested, that everyone stay home all the time. People are allowed to go out to shop for food, walk for exercise, go to medical appointments, go to work, etc.  I think those suggestions are just meant to eliminate frivolous activities such as parties, performances, etc., more likely attended by younger people.

But if you do go out, you are expected to observe the guidelines about distancing yourself from other people, wearing masks, etc.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, I don't think anyone has ordered, or even suggested, that everyone stay home all the time. People are allowed to go out to shop for food, walk for exercise, go to medical appointments, go to work, etc.  I think those suggestions are just meant to eliminate frivolous activities such as parties, performances, etc., more likely attended by younger people.
> 
> But if you do go out, you are expected to observe the guidelines about distancing yourself from other people, wearing masks, etc.


..Stop the spread!!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Scroll past the color coded map and use the drop down menu to see orders from the state(s) you're interested in, including the official announcements. I had to temporarily disable my VPN for the announcement for N.J. to load.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/here-are-stay-home-orders-across-country-n1168736


Ohio (Our Gov & State Health Dept. acted early)
Stay at home, effective at 11:59 p.m. EDT, March 23 until 11:59 p.m. EDT, May 1.

And states that didn't - look at the severe curves on OneEyesDiva's link above    /-;

They may not have the massive numbers of infections, but the spread is fast.  All that I can hope for is that the people of these states don't travel anytime soon!


----------

